# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  I keep getting too excited to pass transition

## ibseth

Hi everyone,
I was just wondering if anyone knew how to solve this problem of mine... Every time I try to WILD, after a half hour or so I'll be incredibly relaxed, and will start to feel my body slipping away and vibrate, but then I snap out of it because I get too excited, I suppose. After an hour to an hour and half I give up and try to go back to sleep or I just get up because at that time it's 4-5:30 am. I've tried WILDing 3-4 times with no success; all of my 3 lucid dreams have been completely random events (I achieved them randomly) and weeks apart  :Bang head: . It's really frustrating. Should I give up on WILD and just cross my fingers every night for a lucid dream and work on things like my dream recall and consistent dream checks? 
Thanks! ::D:

----------


## VagalTone

Hopefully your excitement will subside, but this may take some time depending on the person. For instance, since i began last December many of my WILD attempts and DILDs end prematurely, although i recognize tangible improvement ( but i suppose i am an extreme example, so don´t worry much ).   

3-4 WILD attempts is NOT a great deal  :smiley:  and the only way to improve is to keep practicing, right ? 

You can also start focusing more on DILD techniques and return to WILD later, but i think  WILD and DILD are not mutually exclusive techniques  and can even work together. From my own experience, DILDs are much more common after failed WILD attempts if you can return to sleep, and this can be especially true if you WILD with a mantra.
The reverse also holds true: you can be performing MILD in the middle of the night and find yourself WILDing instead.

And to answer your last question:  you know that reality checks and dream journaling are important, but if these don´t appeal to you, will they work ? So focus your energy on something you have faith...and keep practicing  :smiley:

----------


## Scionox

Well, be less excited and get yourself under control, you could try meditating before attempt or use mantra "I am calm" or similar, and remember that you need to fall asleep for WILD like you usually do, except for keeping awareness.  :smiley: 
And you need to work on things like recall and reality checks whether you do WILD or not, it's basic lucid dreaming practice that helps with any method.  :wink2: 
Be patient and think positive, things can take some time but with practice you will get it eventually, in meanwhile check those nice threads and tutorials for DILD and WILD:
http://www.dreamviews.com/wake-initi...ntry-wild.html
WILD
http://www.dreamviews.com/induction-...cid-dream.html
http://www.dreamviews.com/dild/13212...ods-dilds.html
http://www.dreamviews.com/induction-...cid-dream.html
 :poof:

----------


## MasterMind

The two other posters pretty much breaked it down.

But I would like to add an analogy that might make you see what needs to be done. 

To tell yourself to not get excited is just as difficult as telling yourself to not be nervous when you approach a girl or public speaking.

The reason to the problem is that it's new to you. When you hammer it down over and over you will eventually reach a point where it is normal to you and you will no longer get excited, or for my other examples you will no longer get nervous.

In most cases it's not about doing something, it's about being something.  ::meditate::  

However in order be something you need to change something that you do.

But what I mean is that you don't need some special fix or method to solve this problem, all you need to do is to continue to experience this excitement over and over, until it's no longer there.

Good luck!

----------


## ibseth

Thanks for the advice guys, I suppose I do just need more tries to get used to it  ::D: .

----------

